# Is Shakes sick?



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is Shakes sick? At some parts of the day he is screaming his head off and playing like a normal cockatiel, but at other times he is all fluffed up and is sleeping, and *some times on the ottom of the cage!* He is eating fine and everything is fine, except he is less active, sleeps more, has a fluffed up appearance, and today I think I found poop from him with u digested leaves? I think it was his, and think it was poop. Right now he is sleeping on a perch. I think he is too bored too. I will make his cage more interesting tomorrow. Same with the budgies, they seem too bored. My parents won't allow me to take him to the vet due to the cost of the last time, and I don't have anyone who will take in a sick bird. What should I do?!  any ideas on what it is?:wacko:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures of the poop would help. My birds take naps during the day so I don't think he is sick but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Napping during the day is normal, but if it's a change in behavior, then yes, sleeping more would be concerning. Has he always napped at the bottom of the cage? It's not unusual for them to play or forage in the bottom, but if this is a new behavior, then it might be a red flag. It's also concerning that he may have eaten something toxic, and now you are seeing potential symptoms of illness or poisoning.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Taking pics now, though I don't have the pic of the weird leaf poop, but I can try and fish it out of the trash! Eww, but if it helps you guys figure it out then totally worth it, just have to do it when my parents are not watching!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pics of abnormal droppings are always helpful.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Some pics of him just now and his poop, I just changed the paper so it's from today.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ugh, I can't find the poop paper. But it was tiny little leaves rolled up into a cockatiel poop.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Did the pics help any of you guys?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I will keep you updated on Shakes hourly of possible. Right now he is screaming this three note song, *very* loud! I am so confused if he is sick or not!:wacko:


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone on the poop? By the way, to the mods, I am not bumping this thread, and I don't mean to, but it was already at the top of the list before this post.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

When I went to cover them he Watson the bottom, and this is not a norm for him. He had been chewing on a plant that I thought was dog wood, but it apparently was a poisonous plant. This happened a week ago. At sometimes of the day he is bouncing of walls and other times he looks really sick. I am almost ready to run away to a vet if it means that I could save him. I really think that a lot.....


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, he chewed a lot of leaves off, but I doubt he ate that much. How much does it take to effect him? I have a thread on the plant.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you think he looks sick, then a vet check is probably in order.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

But I can't! I want to badley, but my dad said if a bird gets sick, he doesn't care, he won't take it to the vet! I just read that his urates are what I should be looking at, and they seem a creamy white which is normal. I would give him away to some one nearby ( to skip a stressful drive) but there isn't anyone. My best friend said she'd do it but she has a very very nippy dog who dripps saliva everywhere, which gets me worried. Also my parents would not allow me to give away a bird just so someone else can pay for treatment. Is it normal for cockatiels to be all puffed up while sleeping? Should I add more toys to his cage? Also, I have noticed that he has gotten fat from a all seed diet. Should I get him flapping more? Maybe all that fat is affecting the liver. Does his poop look normal? Does anyone have a idea on what it is? just please help him!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There is no way for us to tell you whether he is sick or not. Only a vet can do that.

You have posted some signs which may mean that he is sick, as well as a concern about a known exposure to a toxic plant. He may have a problem, or he may not. Unfortunately there is no way for us to tell you what is going on here. We can only recommend that you get him medical treatment, since you are seeing some red flags and are obviously very concerned.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, I will try to get him checked. But it is so hard, when ever I bring up the subject of vets my dad cuts me off and says, we will not spend so much money on your birds. I Hav offered that I pay myself, every offer possible! My parents don't want to spend money, no matter whose it is! How much of that plant does it take to effect a bird? He chewed off quite a lot of leaves... Also Ulkie seems to be down too, but that's is so slight, hardley noticeable. Hmmm, what should I do in the mean time? Do you suspect that it is related to liver? Should I feed him vitamin A and give him vitamin D? Things like this I believe would do something good.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not give supplements or change anything else right now. You don't know if the plant is at fault here or something else, nor do you know what might be going on with their body chemistry or organ function. That means supplements are likely to do more harm than good. I don't know anything about that plant specifically, but generally speaking, birds are very sensitive to toxins and can be affected by very tiny amounts.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am in tears right now for two reasons, I am still mourning over Drini's death, and the fact that Shakes might join him. Writing this is very hard because everything is blurry from tears. I just don't know what to do. Should I place him in a hospital cage or what? I wish Srtiels could imput, she knows a lot about this stuff. Could you help me Striels? Please? I don't know if it is a infection or something far more serious.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If it is an infection, he will need prescription medication from a vet. Unfortunately, the symptoms you've listed so far are too vague for anyone to tell you what might be going on without the ability to examine your bird or run tests if necessary.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that it is not liver related. Though it is very possible. I have also found out that Mango has liver disease! Just look at a pic of her. 










Her abdomen has become so swollen, although she is not as skinny at the stomach. She weighs SO much. I am worried sick about her too!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I have also found out that Mango has liver disease!


What makes you suspect liver disease? In budgies, fatty liver disease is reversible with milk thistle and dandilion added to the diet. I'm dealing with that myself right now with my brother's budgies. You need to calm down, take a deep breath, and relax. Your birds will be able to sense you're upset and it will upset them as well.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think that because I have just researched on it and she has all the signs. Her poop is very watery and green, her beak and nails are a little longer than average, she is *VERY VERY* heavy, to the point where she plummets while trying to fly, and she has VERY strong wings. She also seems depressed, but she eats as much as a normal budgie. Also, where can I get milk thistle? Should I give her the yellow dandelion, or the one where you make a wish? Okay, I am calming down. Can I feed dandelion and milk thistle to my other birds too? What does it do for them?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I get milk thistle at a pharmacy or something, like CVS?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Milk thistle and dandelion extracts can be found at Whole Foods and probably at similar places.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay. So would they be found at Giant or Safeway?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I wish Srtiels could imput, she knows a lot about this stuff. Could you help me Striels? Please? *
----------------------

I'm not good at handling drama, and my only thoughts are to seek a vet for advice.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, my dad is sleeping( he works nightshift for a company). I know for a FACT that my mom would let me, my dad is the real problem. And what's more is that he is _real_ fond of Shakes, so that adds to the vet happening. Also his previous owner( my BFF) wants that for him too so.......I hope it happens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If you get milk thistle or dandelion extract, you need to make sure that it is alcohol free. Many brands of these extracts for people include grain alcohols, and while they claim that they are "all natural," the alcohol is still toxic to birds.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, alchohal free. Like I asked before, can I get these at Giant or Safeway? Or even CVS?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You would have to call around and ask. The only place I was able to find the alcohol-free liquid here was GNC.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Budgiegirl Where do you live in Maryland


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You really should not be treating with anything until you know what is going on with them. The dropping gave no indication of liver issues, and budgie may be obese, but that does not mean there are liver issues. IF there are actual health and liver problems, doing the herbal extract is just putting a band-aid on the problem. You need to find/determine the source of the problem, if there is indeed a problem. Have a vet do checkup and run some bloodwork.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Deleware girl- yes I do live in MD. I prefer not to give out exact, but in Montgomery County. That is as close as I will get on where I live. No more. Sorry, but it isnt exactly _advised_ to tell strangers( though you guys aren't compete strangers) where a person exactly lives. Lol

Srtiels- the droppings from her have started being like that 8months ago. They are very watery and seem to be getting worse, also she has hard time breathing, and her tail bobs. You are right, only a vet can do this. But are the extracts okay even if the bird isn't sick? I am working to get a plan to get my dad to say yes to the vet. God, I hope it is just something not as serious as liver disease! for both Shakes and Mango.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's just really not a good idea to medicate a bird blindly. Their systems are so delicate.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The breathing and tail bobbing are respiratory issues not liver issues...


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, so I won't give the extracts. But is it okay to feed them it even if they aren't sick. Such as I was hoping milk thistle might help clean out the toxic plant if they consumed any. Can I feed dandilion as I feed them veggies?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Roxy Culver- yes but on all the websites I read say that hard time breathing is a symptom of liver disease. And tail bobbing means that they have a hard time breathing. This is why I was worried. And still, breathing problems are also as bad. I am trying to get my dad to say yes, but he must left for work.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dandilion is fine to feed on a regular basis as long as the lawn isn't treated with anything. I would not feed the milk thistle unless you've consulted with a vet and this doesn't sound like a liver issue anyways.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tail-bobbing can be a sign of an enlarged liver. But, it's VERY important to rule out bacterial infection first, because it's a more common cause of this symptom and birds with respiratory illness can deteriorate very quickly. (We're talking a matter of hours from emergence of symptoms to death in some cases.) I'm not saying this is what your birds have, but it is why a symptom like tail-bobbing needs to be checked by a vet ASAP instead of giving supplements and waiting to see if they work.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And if it is the Liver, the supplements wont help if you don't know the underlying cause as to WHY the liver is messing up.


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

Has anyone considered chlamydia in these birds? To me it is odd both birds are having issues. Watery poop, and respitory issues are two symptoms, along with fluffed up feathers, and lethargy.It can also lay dorment (sp)for months even years in some cases. Just a thought but if it was me I would definatly get them to the vet, beg if you have too.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay first off, I know I'm new here and all, but I think 2 things need to happen here...

A) Cut her some slack - she's only young and she's got panicky about birds she really cares about. 
I know when I was still a teen and kept lots of reptiles my mum got sick of me wanting to take things to the vets "just to be sure". She did tell me that nature would take it's own course and sure it really upset me and made the whole issue feel worse because I had no control. The problem is PARENTS have the money, the car and the power to ground you or get rid of your pets if you annoy them 

B) Budgiegirl - you need to try and calm down.
The internet can be great for information but when it comes to illnesses (human or animals) it's terrible because it overwhelms you with information and the same symptoms are usually present in a variety of different illnesses. Without proper training and/or tests, you wont know if you have a cold or pneumonia! (for example) ... meaning, the smallest most harmless issue or a big dramatic problem.

The only solution is to get a vet trip done. In this case nobody can help you without physically examining your bird. It's not as simple as checking out mutations or gender where it can all be done on pictures. I'm afraid getting panicky and making lots of posts about how you now think there are other problems isn't going to help people take you seriously. You need to try and keep a level head  For yourself and for your birds who will be able to pick up on your stress so will then act funny anyway! 

I totally understand the issue with being young and your parents not wanting to foot large unexpected bills...but to be totally honest they took that responsibility on when they let you get pets. That's part of what being a parent is about...
If you've offered to pay then they may be worried that a) you wont have enough if there is ongoing treatment and/or something serious and b) that if the bird is really sick and dies you've wasted your money or if it is totally fine then you have also wasted your money.

You need to try and explain as calmly as possible that this has you genuinely worried, your really upset and starting to think the worst of everything and you would just like the vet to check them over and confirm if there is a problem and then you are happy to discuss it again from there once you know what is up. I know it's hard but you need to try and be less emotional about it in front of your parents and show them that your just trying to be a responsible owner and obviously you do care about the animal otherwise you wouldn't be keeping it in the first place.

Wish you luck xx


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Great post Oni 

This link has some info: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Budgigirl--Your parents have taught you well in regards to internet use. And good for you in following their instructions. I was asking where you lived to see what resources you had in your area but I am glad that you acted responsibly. There is a lot of bad things that happen thru the internet , even on sites that appear to be safe.

I am sorry that your bird is having problems. Listen to what Oni is saying. And try talking to your mom. She may be able to help you in talking further to your dad. I know also that in this economy sometimes we may have to make decisions that we may not always make. It is easy for us to say what "should" happen but until you walk in someone else's shoes you don't know or understand why certain decisions are being made.

Good luck to you and your bird.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you all! And to Oni especially, you really undstand me! OMy mom will take my bird to the vet, not that she wants too, but it's way too easy to convince her. I can try to get her to convince my dad. It's not that they think the money will be wasted, it's just that don't want to spend in on a "stupid little bird" ! They are definatly not stupid in any way. But due to my friend it might actually happen. Shakes is still a lovey dovey. But he is not getting better. No one anwsered me, is his poop normal looking to you? Most times it looks normal, but a little small. Thanks to all. Today he looked a little sleepy, or maybe a lot! I have break right now, thats why I am on.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

His poop looks normal to me, tiel poop isn't actually very big unless they are holding it in for long periods of time. But to me it looks normal.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, I am relaxed. Maybe he just has a infection or a cold. I take them out you know. And on some days t DOES seem a little chilly. When I first got him, got so worried because I saw this GIANT poop. Where he slept. Then I read about how cockatiels hold it in during the night. Hopefully it passes. So do you think more excersise would help? He is a little chubby! I talked to my friend today and she said that she WOULD take him to the vet. But I still have to convince my parents. Again , another un anwsered question, would milk thistle be okay, since it cleans the intestines of toxins? For all my bird. Is it okay to feed to even a healthy bird? Again, thank you to all. At first no one was awsnering to this thread. What are the symptoms of a bird with a cold?

Oh and, I noticed that sometimes he sneezes like 10 times in a row.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There is no such thing as a bird with a cold. They do not generally get viral illnesses equivalent to our colds. IF they have a respiratory infection that is very serious and will need prompt treatment since birds with this type of illness can go downhill extremely quickly. My advice hasn't changed: they need a vet to determine what is going on, and you should not medicate with anything until you know what the specific issues are.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I am trying to get a vet. So milk thistle is a medication? His sneezing happens even when he is healthy, but it was just a observation. I am trying hardto get a vet. I am still at school( my mom is a teacher here) but when I get home I will try and feed him some veggies. Is four nurtiberries too much vitamins? You, or someone else, I forgot, told me that two to three is fine. But I want him to get as much energy and vitamins he that s healthy for hm, and not toxic. I will be feeding him some dirt( untreated), grass with roots( also untreated), anything else I am forgetting? Maybe banana.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, and how do you prepare wild dandelion? I know a place where it is untreated. I would like to give it to ALL my birds. It does not seem like medication, more like a normal veggie where you feed three times a week.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyone is recommending that you do NOT treat him with things like milk thistle and dandelion until he can be seen by a vet. If you do not know what is wrong, you can do more harm than good for a sick tiel.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

meaggiedear said:


> Everyone is recommending that you do NOT treat him with things like milk thistle and dandelion until he can be seen by a vet. If you do not know what is wrong, you can do more harm than good for a sick tiel.


--------------------------------------------------


*Thank You* meaggiedear

The best thing to do right now is for you to *stay calm* so the birds do not pick up on your anxiety and further stress them.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

But is dandilion okay to feed to healthy beds? I would like to give t to all my budgies.

Here are a few videos of him. Just now when came home he was on a coconut toy preening, then he went to the bottom and started foraging/ courting singing to toys. Does he seem sick to you? 

A video of him singing
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u392/budgielover14/61cdddcc.mp4

And a video of hm tossing a toy around. At first he was cautious of the iPad.
http://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u392/budgielover14/ad39f1ac.mp4

Right now he is at the top of the cage singing his little song.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The problem is that so far you have only shown us normal behaviors and droppings, but at the same time you are telling us that they sometimes also look abnormal. So we can't tell you whether or not your birds seem sick if you are only showing them to us when they are NOT showing symptoms. 

Also, you have been told repeatedly not to give milk thistle or dandelion to your birds until you know what is or is not going on with them. If one of them has an infectious disease, they may all be affected, so you should not be medicating any of them right now.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, okay. I thought that my others were healthy, so no problem. But I see, they might have whatever it is too. I wll try to get some sick pics of him. But the pcs that I posted on this thread WERE sick pics. Also, quick note, his poop looks very small and dehydrated. Knd of dried. Does he need water?
And, I know this is a silly question, but can I still give them their veggies? You said no milk thistle or dandelion, so is it the same with veggies? And dirt+grass?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would give them everything you normally give them. Don't make any other changes, because if you change things, then it's hard to tell whether any differences in behavior or droppings are due to an illness or to what you did. Does that make sense?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As to the droppings, they're supposed to be small. The white part is the urates and if those are white then the droppings are fine.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> As to the droppings, they're supposed to be small. The white part is the urates and if those are white then the droppings are fine.


That's true, but if they really are drier than usual, that can indicate kidney problems. 

Budgiegirl, it's important to try to stay calm and take a step back -- are the things you're noticing really different from normal, or are you noticing things you never saw before because you are concerned? It's normal for us to pay more attention to things that could be signs of trouble when we're extra worried. So try to ask yourself whether the droppings have really never been this dry before, or if this is just the first time you'd paid attention.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Right... someone can correct me if I'm wrong but in a way birds seem like reptiles. The white part is the wee and as long as it's white and liquid-y it's fine. The darker part is the poop and should ideally be a little lumpy and dark brown/black, green mush would be a sign of an upset stomach, easily caused maybe from a change of diet etc and anything that comes out looking the same as it did when it went in would also be a sign of digestive issues. _As long as they are doing both regularly then they are getting enough water and obviously digesting their food ok._

If you change anything in the diet now and they get runny droppings or refuse to eat etc...you wont know if it's because they were already sick or if it is simply something to do with them not being used to the new food. The best advise is _not to change their diets_ until you know for sure (via a vet exam) if they are healthy or not.

I'm sorry you feel so frustrated and helpless right now, but really you could do more harm than good if you just give a 'knee jerk' reaction and don't know exactly what the problem is.

Keep working on the vet trip...but like I said, try to stay clam about it in front of your parents and give good reasons why you think it is needed. Good luck


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

A very good point enigma! 

I was once so nervous rehoming a leopard gecko (first thing I'd ever had to rehome) that as I was handing it over to the new owner I spotted a scar on one of it's legs and started to really fret how I had never noticed this before! When did she get it? Were there any other injuries etc. Now it wasn't in great shape when I got it  but I'd fed it up and cared for it and finally had to rehome it as it didn't get on with the other female...I'd handled it SOOOOO many times and never once spotted this scar...but that was the adrenaline from being so nervous about rehoming it that I suddenly had eagle eyes :blush:

It's possible maybe you are noticing things more with your heightened senses at this moment in time.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

The dried poop I have seen before, but it seems slightly more often. Here are some pics of his poop today. I put the tray near a glass door so the light would make them easier to see.
































































At the moment he was singing, and now is eating. They are so good at hiding things.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

For my Cockatiel Ziggy I recently had this problem, but he _was not_ sick.

Im not trying to insist that Shake isnt sick, but have you been sleeping late lately?

My niece is on spring break so shes been staying over at my place for the last few days. We slept late, watched movies and had a truck load of fun!

My birds are very set into a regular sleeping routine, and are used to sleeping at a certain time.

Since we slept late for the last 3 days, he had these symptoms. But in reality, he was just tired.
I even took him to the Vet (just to make sure of course) and luckily he was healthy.

So my question is, Has there been a change in his sleeping routine?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

No. There hasn't been a change. But should I cover him earlier? I cover his cage at around 8:00. But on weekends I stay up really late and forget about them, and end up covering his cage at 10:00 or more! I am going to try covering his cage at 7:30 tonight. But he always stays up singing for at least one more hour after I cover him.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> No. There hasn't been a change. But should I cover him earlier? I cover his cage at around 8:00. But on weekends I stay up really late and forget about them, and end up covering his cage at 10:00 or more! I am going to try covering his cage at 7:30 tonight. But he always stays up singing for at least one more hour after I cover him.


My tiel is acting the same!I guess its cuz I didn't cover her cage till 11:00.Time to start putting her to bed at 8:00.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

CockatielFace said:


> My tiel is acting the same!I guess its cuz I didn't cover her cage till 11:00.Time to start putting her to bed at 8:00.


Hmm, maybe Shakes is just depressed of sleep! I will experiment and I will post the results! CockatielFace, can you describe how SilverStream acts? Thanks!
Has anyone else besides CockatielFace and me had this happen? But still, there is Shakes sleeping on the bottom, so maybe not. But it could just be that he is too tired to sleep on a perch, though I doubt that.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Hmm, maybe Shakes is just depressed of sleep! I will experiment and I will post the results! CockatielFace, can you describe how SilverStream acts? Thanks!
> Has anyone else besides CockatielFace and me had this happen? But still, there is Shakes sleeping on the bottom, so maybe not. But it could just be that he is too tired to sleep on a perch, though I doubt that.


I got her 3 days ago and she acted sick the first 2 days(ruffled feathers,quite,sleeping all the time,strange pop,and not eating).She still is sleeping alot but I think she's just tired now cause her poop is normal and she's eating like a pig.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmmm, I don't think it was sleep. She was probably stressed out from moving to a new home. But I will still try and experiment. Shakes has been active for the past few hours so that relaxes me, though cockatiels are very good at hiding their illnesses. I just gave Shakes and the others some parsley. I could not find anything else. But there was this one thing that looked like a mix between lettuce and spinach, and it was the size of lettuce,mbut much wider. It was a dark green, and it had the texture of lettuce. Also it had bold veins. I was not sure of it so I did not offer it. I don't want to risk it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

CockatielFace said:


> I got her 3 days ago and she acted sick the first 2 days(ruffled feathers,quite,sleeping all the time,strange pop,and not eating).She still is sleeping alot but I think she's just tired now cause her poop is normal and she's eating like a pig.


This is very typical for a bird in a new home.

Sleeping on the bottom should not be the result of sleep deprivation.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh.Thanks!I put her to bed though. 

A mix between lettuce and spinach hmmmm....I know what that is!I grow it in my garden.....But I can't remember what its called


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's what I thought. He shows these "sick" moments only in the late evening. Which I find kind of odd. At the moment he seems sleepy. I am going to go and cover him up now. Pass his bedtime.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> That's what I thought. He shows these "sick" moments only in the late evening. Which I find kind of odd. At the moment he seems sleepy. I am going to go and cover him up now. Pass his bedtime.


How long has this been going on?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm, maybe about two weeks. Maybe even more. A first I thought he was going through a stage, or it was just hormones. But then when it went that long I started to freak out. I am going to do a elaborate sideshow along with a movie, and a presentation to try and convince my parents. I will be on and off working on it.Ugggg, I JUST covered him up and now he is tossing around a little toy ball. Can't he just sleep!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He needs to be in complete darkness (or almost complete darkness, with a little night light) while he is asleep. If he is just covered in a room that is still lit, this won't do anything to increase his sleep or decrease his hormones.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Hmm, maybe about two weeks. Maybe even more. A first I thought he was going through a stage, or it was just hormones. But then when it went that long I started to freak out. I am going to do a elaborate sideshow along with a movie, and a presentation to try and convince my parents. I will be on and off working on it.Ugggg, I JUST covered him up and now he is tossing around a little toy ball. Can't he just sleep!


Wow thats a long time  !Just tell me if you'd like some help with the movie I am an animator by the way  .

Well Its a good sign he's playing


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Sleeping on the bottom should not be the result of sleep deprivation.


 I agree.

Sleeping on the bottom of the cage for my birds is a habbit, many of them came from unfortunate situations. Where they were never supplied perches so they had no idea on how to perch, therefor they sleep at the bottom.

It also rubbed off on other birds caged with them so they enjoy sleeping at the bottom.

If its not 'normal' , then Its not healthy.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, but tiels are good at hiding their illnesses. He plays like this alot. At the moment he is trying to find a bit of light to sing in, though he is singing anyways. I will try to post the movie, but I am not sure how to post a slideshow! Going to work on the movie now. I will be on soon. I am still on my iPad. I will just check back about every five min.!

Oh awesome! I will go to you if I need anything!


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Simbah- he occasionally does this, and I believe he finds it comfortable too. But he hasnt done it since more than twenty four hours ago. A the moment he has found light and is singing on the bottom, since that's whee the light is. *sigh* he just won't sleep when I want him to!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Budgiegirl14 said:


> Yes, but tiels are good at hiding their illnesses. He plays like this alot. At the moment he is trying to find a bit of light to sing in, though he is singing anyways. I will try to post the movie, but I am not sure how to post a slideshow! Going to work on the movie now. I will be on soon. I am still on my iPad. I will just check back about every five min.!
> 
> Oh awesome! I will go to you if I need anything!


Oks!


Do they hide their sicknesses because there prey birds?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, in the wild the predators pick off the sick ones, so if you are not sick, you don't get killed. It's natural for them. Unfortunatly that's not the case with our little friends.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ugh, there is so much noise! I can not even film with it! No wonder Shakes can't sleep....


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oooh, I just went to cover the budgies and Shakes was not on the bottom, rather at the top of the cage on the coconut toy, which is his favorite sleeping spot! I still am trying to get him t the vet though.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

If your under 18 you should explain to your parent's that if they don't take you and your pets to the vet it can be considered animal cruelty . Since they are the adults in the home it is their responsibility to make sure any animal in their home is well cared for and gets vet help if it is needed


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Budgiegirl14.....From the last videos and the latest update he appears to be fine. I am going to close this thread since it has become so long, etc. Once you see a vet you can give an update on what was found and how he is doing.


----------

